# Fluke 320's or Fluke T5 1000



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ND80 said:


> Which one would be the better choice.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fluke-T5-1000...&qid=1393129796&sr=8-2&keywords=fluke+t5+1000
> 
> ...


Get the t-5 first then get the other one after,you can never have enough cool tools,:thumbup:


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

ND80 said:


> Which one would be the better choice.


The fact that you are referencing the T5-1000, is messing up what I would recommend. If you had listed the T5-600, I actually would have suggested the Fluke 323 instead of the 324. Like you said, you'll never really use capacitance and temperature, and the 323 will give you True RMS, that you won't get with the T5. So, since the price of those 2 are within a few bucks, I would have said 323 because of the TRMS.

If you REALLY need 1000V, then go with the T5-1000, but you will be giving up TRMS. So, it comes down to which you think you need the most.

With all that said, there is one other thing to consider. Fluke really made those 320 series clamps cheaply. They don't feel sturdy at all, and are only spec'd to survive a 3 foot drop. The T5's are built like tanks, and can survive a lot of abuse. If you are hard on your tools, then that is another plus for the T5.


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

For a general all-around tester I think the T5-600 is best. Do you need 1,000V? If not, go with the cheaper 600.

The T5 is old. I am hoping that Fluke comes out with a new T5 that is TrueRMS and also has a LoZ function. I think the LoZ function is very important and not having it is a big reason why a lot of guys don't use digital meters.


----------

